# ports version mismatch



## frabron (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have two servers running

```
root@frodo>uname -a 
FreeBSD frodo.metrico 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Today I did a `portsnap fetch update` on both servers, but the port versions of the gdal port differ:

```
gdal-1.8.1_5                        <   needs updating (port has 1.9.1)
```
vs.

```
gdal-1.8.1_1                        <   needs updating (port has 1.9.0_1)
```

Any idea how I can get the most recent version on both servers? What can be the reason for the difference?

Frank


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2012)

Different mirror being used? Ports being excluded in portsnap.conf(5)?


----------



## frabron (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

*T*hanks for responding. I never touched the portsnap configuration. I just had a look and SERVERNAME is the same on both machines.


----------



## frabron (Jun 12, 2012)

Here're the `portsnap fetch command` outputs:


```
root@frodo>portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 9 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from geodns-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Tue Jun 12 08:38:41 CEST 2012 to Tue Jun 12 09:57:09 CEST 2012.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
```


```
root@bilbo>portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 9 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from geodns-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Tue Jun 12 09:01:53 CEST 2012 to Tue Jun 12 09:57:09 CEST 2012.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
```

So it looks to me that they are using the same server.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2012)

There is an half hour difference between the time you did one and the other. It's possible there have been some updates in that time.


----------



## frabron (Jun 12, 2012)

Unfortunately that's not the reason. I portsnap'ped again, both having the same time values, and gdal is still on the 1.9.0_1 level while the other has 1.9.1.

Is

```
rm -rf /usr/ports/*
portsnap fetch extract
```
a (brute) solution?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2012)

frabron said:
			
		

> Is
> 
> ```
> rm -rf /usr/ports/*
> ...


I'd definitely try that. It'll make sure you start "fresh".


----------



## frabron (Jun 12, 2012)

I found this post


			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ```
> rm /var/db/portsnap/tag
> rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/files
> rm -rf /usr/ports
> ...


and tried it, but without success :\

```
root@bilbo>pkg_version -vl '<'
gdal-1.8.1_1                        <   needs updating (port has 1.9.0_1)
```
This is getting creepy ...

Is geodns-1.portsnap.freebsd.org some kind of load balancer? It has the same IP as portsnap.FreeBSD.org, so how do I find out what mirror is used for portsnap?


----------



## mousaka (Jun 12, 2012)

frabron said:
			
		

> Is geodns-1.portsnap.freebsd.org some kind of load balancer? It has the same IP as portsnap.FreeBSD.org, so how do I find out what mirror is used for portsnap?


geodns-1.portsnap.freebsd.org is used to choose a nearby mirror to speed up portsnap.

mousaka


----------



## OH (Jun 12, 2012)

As far as I can tell, 1.9.0_1 is the current version of graphics/gdal. 1.9.1 was only offered as a CFT here.

If you apply your brute solution to frodo it should offer 1.9.0_1 as well.


----------



## frabron (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks, this is a little bit embarrassing for me to tell, but I was sure I installed the CFT on my testing machine, and not on the server; it really didn't c*o*me to my mind that I installed it on the server. Of course I blame the missing host name in the shell's prompt :r

Thanks again all for your kind help,

Frank


----------

